# Canine caviar vs fromm?



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Has anyone fed both of these brands and how do they compare? 

since I get a discount at work, I want to try this for my parents dog. He does better on grain inclusive one, but I may try the grain free if it agrees with him. 

One thing that stands out about CC is that it doesent have meat meal, but dehydrated meat instead. 

Ingredients: Dehydrated Chicken, Pearl Millet, Chicken Fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), Sun-Cured Alfalfa, Whole Ground Linseed, Aspergillus Niger Fermentation Culture, Aspergillus Oryzae Fermentation Culture, Lactobacillus Acidophilus Fermentation Culture, Sun-Cured Kelp, FOS (prebiotic), Sodium Chloride, Lecithin, Choline Chloride, Parsley, Fenugreek, Peppermint, Taurine, Selenium, Whole Clove Garlic, Vitamin E, Zinc Proteinate, Vitamin C, Papaya, Rose Hips, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Niacin, Beta-Carotene, Manganese Proteinate, Vitamin D3, Biotin, Vitamin A, Riboflavin, Vitamin B-12, Potassium Proteinate, Folic Acid.

its 27% protein

VS. 

FROMM salmon a la veg (25% protein)

Salmon, Salmon Meal, Brown Rice, Sweet Potato, Pearled Barley, Potato, Oatmeal, White Rice, Whole Dried Egg, Salmon Oil (preserved with mixed tocopherols), Millet, Dried Tomato Pomace, Safflower Oil, Cheese, Flaxseed, Carrots, Broccoli, Cauliflower, Apples, Lecithin, Chicken Cartilage, Potassium Chloride, Monosodium Phosphate, Calcium Sulfate, Cranberries, Blueberries, Salt, Monocalcium Phosphate, Chicory Root Extract, Alfalfa Sprouts, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Folic Acid, Parsley, Lactobacillus Acidophilus, Bifidobacterium Longum, Lactobacillus Plantarum, Enterococcous Faecium, Vitamin A, D3, E, B12 Supplements, Choline Bitartrate, Niacin, Pantothenic Acid, Ascorbic Acid, Riboflavin, Thiamine Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Biotin, Zinc Sulfate, Ferrous Sulfate, Manganous Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Cobalt Carbonate, Calcium Iodate, Sorbic Acid, Iron Proteinate, Zinc Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Sodium Selenite.

I'm leaning towards canine caviar since it appears to have less grain and more protein. Another option is grain inclusive acana. 

Any feedback?


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

I have fed both brands and have done a fair amount of looking into Canine Cavier after they made major changes to their formulas plus came out with new ones early last fall.

First of all, Canine Caviar does have "meal". They use the word "dehydrated" but that is simply another word for "meal" and is commonly used on dog food labeling in UK and other countries.

I quit feeding Canine Caviar Chicken and Pearl Millet for two reasons. First, both my dogs eventually ended up getting yeasty ears while eating it. Second, a major change in the re-formulation was to make "yeast culture" a primary ingredient with it being listed just before chicken fat. There was a large backlash to that information when their website featured the ingredient listings prior the new changes actually going on the market.

What was the answer to that concern by customers? Canine Caviar simply broke down the term "yeast culture" into its individual components of " Aspergillus Niger Fermentation Culture, Aspergillus Oryzae Fermentation Culture, Lactobacillus Acidophilus Fermentation Culture" that you now see listed as ingredients 6-8. If you added all three together and called it by its original name of "yeast culture", the ingredient would have to be listed before the chicken fat. 

Yeast cultures appear in many dog foods and it's not bad; but you'll see that other brands have them listed much much farther down the ingredient lists. Although it's common to have the yeast culture as a major ingredient livestock feeds, that's not what I want in my dog food.

I'd go with Fromm. You might want to consider their Puppy Gold formula. It has good protein/fat percentages and is an "all life stages" food, of course. Puppy Gold dog food - Fromm Family Foods


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I've never fed CC as I've never seen it available locally...

I must say though...Abbie has been eating Fromm's Chicken a la Veg and doing GREAT on it! She's trying the Pork & Applesauce one next.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

As a company fromm is at the top. I would consider them the best company as far as ethics and caring is concerned...i'm not too fond of the meat quantity in their formulas.

I havent seen one formula that gives me a good impression of the amount of meat in their foods.


----------



## imthemonkey (Aug 8, 2011)

I was thinking about trying out Canine Caviar and emailed them about a more in depth nutrient analysis. We went back and forth 3 or 4 times and he kept dodging the question. So i just stopped talking to him. I don't know if that bothers you or not though. I do like that they say the kibble is only cooked for 6 seconds and has limited ingredients. Something to note is the 599 cal/cup too.

disclaimer:
We are trying out Acana's new grain inclusives right now instead and i don't hide that i am a Fromm fan.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

imthemonkey said:


> I was thinking about trying out Canine Caviar and emailed them about a more in depth nutrient analysis. We went back and forth 3 or 4 times and he kept dodging the question. So i just stopped talking to him. I don't know if that bothers you or not though. I do like that they say the kibble is only cooked for 6 seconds and has limited ingredients. *Something to note is the 599 cal/cup too.*
> 
> disclaimer:
> We are trying out Acana's new grain inclusives right now instead and i don't hide that i am a Fromm fan.


You may want to look into that bit of information more closely. Their website does not give any listings of calories by weight, such as the 3750 kcal/kg that something like Acana Grasslands does. Canine Caviar also list 599 cal/cup - not the typical listing of kcal/cup such as Acana Grasslands does with 430 kcal per 250 ml cup.

It would seem illogical to me for a food like EVO with 42% protein / 22% fat to have 537 kcal/cup; while Canine Caviar is listing a 27% protein / 16% fat formula as having 599 cal/cup. 
I think the difference might be in the measuring and reporting format.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

imthemonkey said:


> Something to note is the 599 cal/cup too.


Holy smokes, thats an odd number. Cups is a volume thing here, do they list the kcal per kg number? Sounds like an energy bomb, hardly anything in the bowl if you fed to small and toy breeds.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

> What was the answer to that concern by customers? Canine Caviar simply broke down the term "yeast culture" into its individual components of " Aspergillus Niger Fermentation Culture, Aspergillus Oryzae Fermentation Culture, Lactobacillus Acidophilus Fermentation Culture" that you now see listed as ingredients 6-8. If you added all three together and called it by its original name of "yeast culture", the ingredient would have to be listed before the chicken fat.
> 
> Yeast cultures appear in many dog foods and it's not bad; but you'll see that other brands have them listed much much farther down the ingredient lists. Although it's common to have the yeast culture as a major ingredient livestock feeds, that's not what I want in my dog food.


Interesting, I guess thats another sales tactic so people dont get turned off by inclusion of yeast. 

thanks everyone for the feedback.


----------

